# Hallmark Robby the Robot



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Gentlemen, I thought you guys may be interested...I was in my Local Hallmark store the other Day....

And came across a Robby the Robot Christmas Ornament ..that Lights up and talks when you hit a Button..It's Beautiful! Correct Color ETC......:thumbsup:

And I think it's the exact scale of the Robot from Lost In Space that Comes with the Moebius Chariot Kit!!!

Sorry No Pictures..I didn't Pick up one yet...


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

It does look good!









(I assembled this image from the zoomed in Hallmark image)


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Magesblood said:


> It does look good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for posting that Mate!!

Yeah it doesen't do the figure justice!! Ya got to see him in person!!!

Like I said He Lights up and Talks with phrases from the Movie!!!


----------



## trekfan (Dec 17, 2006)

I seen this as well, very cool !!


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

It's a beautiful ornament. What I don't get is why they had someone re-record the dialog. I would much rather have the original voice. The new guy doesn't even sound much like Robby...

M.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

MGagen said:


> It's a beautiful ornament. What I don't get is why they had someone re-record the dialog. I would much rather have the original voice. The new guy doesn't even sound much like Robby...
> 
> M.


I thought it was the original Guy!!!(Got to stop standing so close to my Bass Amp...LOL!)


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

MGagen said:


> It's a beautiful ornament. What I don't get is why they had someone re-record the dialog. I would much rather have the original voice. The new guy doesn't even sound much like Robby...


Possibly copyright issues?

The little ornament does look quite authentic, especially for something meant to hang from a Christmas tree.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Marvin Miller, according to Wikipedia, voiced the original Robby. He died in 1985 of a heart attack, but has a star on the walk of fame. If this is in scale to the pod/chariot, I'm getting one! (pending wifely approval) Hallmark has it for $18.00, but I saw it at other online stores pushing $30.00.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am going to have to get one of these- occasionally Hallmark hits a home run>

.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

It is a great ornament, but it is not Marvin Miller's voice, they didn't even get the cadence right. I hope Robby sells well, then maybe they might do Robby's car, and C-57-D.

David.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I BOUGHT IT !! iTS INCREDIBLE!... My only complaint is with the dialog...he sounds like Plankton from Sponge bob


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

I picked one up last evening. Very nice. :thumbsup:

Have a happy Krell Xmas!


----------



## Jupiter-2 (May 2, 2002)

_Very *cool*!_


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I suppose a true electronics geek could dissect the thing, remove the sound chip and replace it with one containing Robby's actual lines from the movie soundtrack.

"Gee, Doc, is it a male or a female?"

_"In my case, sir, the question is totally without meaning."_

Really? Robby has a deep masculine voice, he's immensely strong, and he looks pretty butch!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

scotpens said:


> Really? Robby has a deep masculine voice, he's immensely strong, and he looks pretty butch!


So does my ex wife.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

My favorite doube entendre in the movie:

Altaira: "Where were you, Robby? I beamed and beamed..."

Robby: "Sorry miss, I was giving myself an oil job."

Ahh, a more innocent time!

Great ornament. I've got to get one!

Lee


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Magesblood said:


> So does my ex wife.


My condolences! :freak:


Lee Staton said:


> My favorite doube entendre in the movie:
> 
> Altaira: "Where were you, Robby? I beamed and beamed..."
> 
> ...


Back in 1956, most moviegoers probably didn't even think of that line as a _double-entendre_. We're all such dirty-minded perverts nowadays!


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Hey Guys,

FYI !!!

Don't know how Robby's selling in your neck of the woods, but he is almost completey sold out already here in southwest Ohio. 
I went yesterday to the West Chester store and they were sold out already. The lady called two other stores, and they put one back for me at the second. When we got there today, they had mine and ONE more left.
Bottom line, if you want it, maybe better get one now, if possible, lest the only way to get one may be E-BAY.:drunk: 

Model on ! ! ! :wave:

Dave


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

scotpens said:


> My condolences! :freak:Back in 1956, most moviegoers probably didn't even think of that line as a _double-entendre_. We're all such dirty-minded perverts nowadays!


Well, looks like there were some perverts in the MGM PR department back then, as well.

Believe it or not, this is a PR photo from back in the day - 









Looks pretty harmless by TMZ's standards today. But check out the caption that was on the back-









Wink, wink, nudge, nudge......

Gene


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Can we say "osculation" in this forum? :tongue:

Damn, Anne Francis sure had some shapely legs.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

scotpens said:


> Can we say "osculation" in this forum? :tongue:
> 
> Damn, Anne Francis sure had some shapely legs.


Yeah, I think we're safe. Kids these days have a different word fer good ol' neckin.......

Gene


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

scotpens said:


> Can we say "osculation" in this forum? :tongue:
> 
> Damn, Anne Francis sure had some shapely legs.


Anne Francis had some shapely _everything_.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

GKvfx said:


> Yeah, I think we're safe. Kids these days have a different word fer good ol' neckin.......


Do they still call it "sucking face"? Or is that just SO Eighties?

Oh . . . weren't we supposed to be talking about a robot Christmas ornament, or something?


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

[Homer]Mmmm....Anne Francis[/Homer]

My teens still use "swapping spit"


Oh yeah, nice ornament.


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

The ornament's beautiful, and it's amazing that 53 years later Robby is still mass-marketable! A tribute to Kinoshita's design and the magic spell woven by the movie makers.

Back in 2001, Anne Francis was a guest at WonderFest. She was delightful in public, but I have to tell you she was possibly even NICER behind-the-scenes. One of the sweetest and most genuine guests we've ever had, and a personal favorite of mine. I got a hug and kiss on the cheek from Altaira!! She still had that star quality presence in her 70's. Her blue eyes just melted every one of us guys! 

It's sad that this amazing lady has been battling cancer for the past couple of years. She has stopped posting little newsletters on her website, and they were always inspirational and so positive. What a gal!

Someday, someone HAS to do a figure kit that captures her from this movie.

Lee


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Just picked up mine today...the hallmark I went to was well stocked with them..a great piece...and the voice in mine is not that bad at all..the attention to detail and accuracy is very good indeed!as well as its fairly loud snd the voice actuation is dead on!..:thumbsup:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I happened to be at the mall today and stopped by the Hallmark store to see if they had any Robby ornaments. They had one on dispaly and one on the shelf. As I grabbed the box, a gentleman behind me started talking about how he collects Robby the Robot and has them in various sizes. When he realized I had the last one, he said, "Well, there's no reason for me to be here any more" and walked away. I asked the sales lady if she had any more in stock, but they were sold out. Needless to say, Robby is now proudly displayed on my shelf!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Anne Francis talks about her _Forbidden Planet_ and _Twilight Zone_ experiences in these clips:













veedubb67 said:


> . . . As I grabbed the box, a gentleman behind me started talking about how he collects Robby the Robot and has them in various sizes. When he realized I had the last one, he said, "Well, there's no reason for me to be here any more" and walked away.


Good thing he was a gentleman. Otherwise, a fist fight could have broken out!


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

scotpens said:


> Anne Francis talks about her _Forbidden Planet_ and _Twilight Zone_ experiences in these clips:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKGd_QKXBBQ&feature=related
> 
> ...


Yup. 
I got the last one, and it was a display model!
The sales gal was a real sci fi chick, and knew NOTHING about Robby?!:freak:
I guess I really am old, this IS a FIFTY year old movie.:freak::freak:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Just got mine...there was plenty of stock at both Hallmark's I went to.

A beautiful ornament--as most of Hallmark's are. I am very impressed with the overall look of the piece. Pretty accurate overall. Very nice!


----------

